# Claro walnut burl hollow form



## SeanPEvans (Jun 14, 2019)

Claro walnut burl hollow form; 10.5” tall by 4.625” wide. I turned this while it was very green, and love how much it moved while drying! You can see deep creases in the profile photo, as well as how asymmetrical it became in the silhouette, giving it a very organic feel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice- I love the sap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 14, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice- I love the sap.


Me too! Love how much it’s moved and become textured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 14, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Me too! Love how much it’s moved and become textured.


walnut moves a lot in burl form drying. looks cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 14, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> walnut moves a lot in burl form drying. looks cool


It definitely does, especially that sapwood around the “eyes.” It’s turned pretty thin so should stop moving in a few more days. It’s amazing how much the surface has changed though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 15, 2019)

That’s one thing I like about wood...even dead, it’s still alive.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 15, 2019)

Another beauty,I love it. I really like things that have characteristics that set them apart from others,stuff that some would consider “not perfect”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> It definitely does, especially that sapwood around the “eyes.” It’s turned pretty thin so should stop moving in a few more days. It’s amazing how much the surface has changed though!


Yes but try the same with manzanita or madrone if you want real movement

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Another beauty,I love it. I really like things that have characteristics that set them apart from others,stuff that some would consider “not perfect”


Thank you, I love it too. It’s funny, I think it’s my favorite piece yet, but across all the platforms that I’ve shared it, it’s received a lukewarm reception at best. It just goes to show how different we all are in our tastes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes but try the same with manzanita or madrone if you want real movement


Absolutely. Those two woods are notorious for their wild and chaotic movement. Another that moves a lot, but not as randomly as madrone, is apple. I turned a hollow form once that was 5” at its widest, by the time it was dry it had become 6”x4” at that circumference area. Pretty dramatic movement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 15, 2019)

Another stunner Sean! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 15, 2019)

Very nice. I'm always a fan of sap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Another stunner Sean! Tony


Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Very nice. I'm always a fan of sap.


Thanks! I really like the strong contrast between the sap and the heart in walnut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 15, 2019)

I love it! This is the kind of piece that I want to hold. Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 15, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I love it! This is the kind of piece that I want to hold. Great work!


Thank you! It really does beg to be held with the surface so textured like that.


----------



## Diver Temple (Jun 16, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> Thank you, I love it too. It’s funny, I think it’s my favorite piece yet, but across all the platforms that I’ve shared it, it’s received a lukewarm reception at best. It just goes to show how different we all are in our tastes.


 Sean, you are of course correct, so many different tastes in what we find pleasing to the eye. I have a fairly strong sense of symmetry in my pieces, but I do appreciate a piece when it goes a little wonky. I have noticed that some pieces are better appreciated in person to get a true sense of all the wood's characteristics, especially when it goes a little outside the norm. The first piece people see when they walk into my office is a small Walnut 2 and 1/2 by 2 in around Bowl, which went a little egg-shaped along a knot line. It holds my business cards... :-)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2019)

I like it. It's like life. If everything was perfect, what a boring place the world would be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 23, 2019)

That's just cool!!! Great turn!
One of my local trees-- Huisache (Sweet Acacia) is what I use to make turnings that_ move_ -- seldom does it stay in place,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jun 23, 2019)

David Hill said:


> That's just cool!!! Great turn!
> One of my local trees-- Huisache (Sweet Acacia) is what I use to make turnings that_ move_ -- seldom does it stay in place,


Thanks David. I rather like the organic feel that comes from the, now, textured surface. I’m finally buffing it today and will post a photo later, as it really has moved quite a bit since it first started drying.


----------

